

Show HN: My homemade budgeting site I use all the time - darkxanthos
http://pocketloot.com

======
Nightrider
Congrats on the launch. Good name too.

I jimmied up my own personal financial system called the No Budget Budget:
<https://leanpub.com/nobudgetbudget> (it's the only system that I've been able
to stick to because its not really budgeting).

What's Pocketloot's secret sauce?

~~~
darkxanthos
What it does for me is rather than tracking every expense I track how much
money is left in my account. So I can be pretty disorganized but still stick
to a budget.

~~~
Nightrider
Ah, okay. I didn't quite get that visiting the site. You need a name that will
reflect that, and a tagline that has snap to it.

I do freelance copywriting and if you'd like some free copywriting to help you
shape your message, let me know. I'll leave my email in my profile.

~~~
darkxanthos
Absolutely! Thanks for the offer.

